# Betty Regina Leininger



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Westminster dog show's top judge is a Canadian woman


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

She was absolutely stunning in her purple dress-so very elegant. Everything a Westminster BIS should be and more, including the expertise .


----------

